# Good alternative for live food???



## LdnErin (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey guys,

Quick question, some people have recommended me this live food alternative but I'm a little bit skeptical, have any of you used this? 

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

-Erin


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I use the sinking mini pellets on my rhom he loves them but I rotate with those and a few different NorthFin pellets. I also feed frozen silversides, tons of non live options don't be lazy!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I've never liked predator food from fish stores. I either used frozen salad shrimp or I would go buy a cows heart, cut it up and freeze it. Always ready when I needed it


----------

